

LibreSSL Will be Portable  - throwaway2048
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20140509092303&mode=expanded&count=0

======
markuskobler
Given how big the changes/cuts to OpenSSL so far this seems like a positive
step towards making it a future credible alternative.

As for the vitriolic LibreSSL rhetoric. I for one hope that both projects
continue to improve and thrive in the same way Chromium has since forking
Webkit.

Not least because of the webs increasing dependence on TLS though changes like
HTTP2/SPDY.

------
burke
This was the strategy right from the start, as far as I read:

Step 1: simplify as much as possible, while only retaining OpenBSD
compatibility to keep things easy.

Step 2: reintroduce portability to a more conservative set of OSes than
OpenSSL.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Wasn't this planned from the start?

~~~
protomyth
Lot of people made noise about it not being portable "right now" which to them
meant "never". Someone had to explicitly say it was.

